# La virilité mise à nu - La Presse



## Yrys (17 Feb 2012)

La virilité mise à nu - La Presse

De son invention à l'Antiquité à son triomphe au XIXe siècle et finalement son déclin amorcé
au XXe, la virilité a pris des visages différents, mais a toujours conservé un seul et même 
moteur: un goût pour la domination qui a fait sa gloire et sa déchéance. Entrevue avec un 
savant de la virilité.

«Si aujourd'hui la virilité est en crise, c'est pour une raison très simple: nous vivons un déni 
de la domination, qui est à la fois salutaire et indiscutable», avance Georges Vigarello, coauteur 
de l'imposante Histoire de la virilité, joint au téléphone de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.

Une conclusion désarmante de simplicité qui a néanmoins entraîné les auteurs de ce vaste travail 
historique à poser longuement leur loupe sur les chevaliers, les militaires, les sportifs, les cow-boys
et autres symboles de la virilité.

Pour comprendre comment on en est arrivé à une époque où le viril trébuche, quand il n'exulte pas
triomphalement à travers des figures fictives de superhéros, Vigarello et ses pairs sont remontés 
à l'époque de l'Antiquité pour retracer comment dominants et dominés se comportaient au temps 
de Platon et d'Aristote.

«Dans la période classique, soit aux VIe ou au VIIe siècle avant Jésus Christ, l'exercice de la domination 
de l'homme sur le jeune garçon est indispensable pour que l'adulte s'affirme et que le jeune puisse grandir. 
La femme n'est pas prise en compte et est totalement exclue de l'espace public», rappelle ainsi Vigarello, 
un spécialiste des représentations du corps, qui tient à différencier «virilité» de «masculinité».

Entre eux

Alors que les Grecs entretiennent toujours la crainte de ne pas élever leurs hommes de manière assez forte,
le masculin s'exprime de manière fort différente à la Renaissance, exprime Georges Vigarello. «Dans la royauté, 
à la cour, se manifestent le maintien, l'élégance, une manière différente d'entrer en relation entre individus.»

En revanche, le XIXe siècle s'est imposé comme l'ère de «la virilité absolue», avec l'ascension du colonialisme, 
le triomphe de l'armée et les femmes confinées aux tâches domestiques pendant que les hommes sont au 
combat ou dans l'arène politique. Si la virilité connaît aujourd'hui une crise - qui n'est pas la seule de son histoire -,
c'est en raison d'un déplacement de la relation homme-femme. Malgré l'abolition de l'asymétrie entre hommes et 
femmes, Georges Vigarello suggère que des «conservatoires de la virilité» perdurent dans un monde qui se veut
égalitaire. Le sport et la politique, pour ne pas les nommer, veillent au grain.

«Il y a des lieux culturels, physiques et sociaux, et des comportements à travers lesquels la virilité continue de 
s'exprimer sur un mode qui semble prolonger la tradition. L'affaire DSK a révélé au grand jour un certain nombre 
de réactions typiques du monde politique français, à la fois méprisant et machiste. Et combien de fois a-t-on 
entendu des sportifs affirmer que leur discipline n'était pas pour des «femmelettes»», commente celui qui, en 2008,
cosignait avec son ami Olivier Mongin l'essai Sarkozy - Corps et âme d'un président.

De ces «Boys Club» qui préservent le territoire de la virilité émergent parfois des archétypes virils nouveaux. Pensons
 à Margaret Thatcher, alias la Dame de fer, récemment immortalisée à l'écran par l'actrice Meryl Streep. Ou encore à
des icônes de la culture populaire comme Madonna ou Lady Gaga qui, à leur façon, s'approprient l'attribut des guerriers.

Et qu'adviendra-t-il de la virilité dans un monde occidental de plus en plus multiculturel aux croyances et aux valeurs multiples?

Vaste question qui, assurément, saura inspirer des intellectuels comme Georges Vigarello et autres compatriotes de DSK...
_
Histoire de la virilité, d'Alain Corbin, Jean-Jacques Courtine et Georges Vigarello, éd. du Seuil, 3 tomes à 59,95$ chacun_


----------

